# Build a 26g tank



## releashed (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
I'm a newbie here and already enjoying learning about fish. I've been reading the forum for some time and finally bought a 26g tank today. 

I will be setting it up and starting the fishless cycle tomorrow. I have been eying some different types of cichlids, but I don't have my heart set on anything yet. 

What setup would you recommend to start my community? *c/p*

Thank you so much!!


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

If it were me I would set up a planted tank, with a group of neons, some male guppies and some cherry shrimp.


----------



## Nappy (Nov 24, 2010)

Well I tell you as much as this: if you choose cichlids, your decorations have to be all artificial. They are very nice though. Like you, I'm recycling my 200 lt tank and am thinking what kinda fish to put in there; probabably some tetras and barbs. I have seen so many options, that I'm already going nuts lol.


----------



## Nappy (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh I forgot something: cichlids will eat any kind of plant you put there. I would start with an easier kinda fish like zebras, or barbs, because cichlids are a bit delicate to start with I would say.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 1, 2010)

Are you wanting something with lots of species? Sort of a fish circus? (kidding ) I like to experiment with more minimal species- looking for interesting combinations of often contrasting species to create (perhaps) a more artistic scene. Not for everyone, I'm sure, but maybe just a different way of seeing things. 

A couple of examples: 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

I will say nice looking tanks jsenske. Anyway releashed you might wanna wait for cichlid they are very aggressive and a bit hard to make sure they have enough caves/huts, but you can have live plants with them, well only one I've found that works well is the Java fern. You might wanna start with some cardinal tetras, yoyo loach's, blue gourami's, & dwarf gourami's. Also dwarf cichlid like the GBR or the kribensis can mix with a semi-aggressive tank set up.

Here's a pic of my 36G cichlid, it's a bit out of date but just to give you ideas


----------

